
Milkman (Postman alternative) now available as native image - warmuuh
https://github.com/warmuuh/milkman/blob/feature/graal/milkman-dist-graal/readme.md
======
rvz
Meh. JavaFX is far from native and is still a memory hog despite it being
cross-platform.

Meanwhile, Paw sounds like a better alternative for Mac users [0].

[0] [https://paw.cloud](https://paw.cloud)

~~~
warmuuh
using GraalVm, it actually is as close to native as you can get ;)

~~~
rvz
As it stands UI wise, it still isn't native and sticks out like a sore thumb,
even looks worse than the Electron alternatives, quite frankly.

Paw is native and 'looks and feels' native for me to use on my Macbook.

